# "couldn't push su"



## Shaga (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi! All :android-smile:
I am new to the forum as a registered person though I have been doing alot of reading (here) over the last few days. I am also new to sbfing and rooting.

I rooted my stock droid x sys ver 4.5.602 and all went well (I think). At least I had the Superuser icon in app drawer and (using Root Explorer) I was able to get into files that were once locked. I used Pete's Motorola Root tools. I also DL Rom Manager(free) from the Market and that is where I messed up. I clicked on "Fix Permissions" because I was getting some force close notifications. Thought it would take me to a "selection" box. Instead, it appeared to "Fix" nearly all files/folders to "read only". I spent several hours googling on how to fix the "fix" (reverse it)...no luck.

I tried to unroot via RDSLite 5.4.4 but it failed. I wrote error message down...but can't find my note!
So I took the .605 OTA update hoping that would help...it didn't (sort of). I had the same "read only" problem BUT I WAS "NOT ROOT" anymore.

Then I decided to SBF (my first) back to .602 using 602.sbf (originally a zip file). I then attemtped to root using the same files I used when I rooted for the first time. It failed. This is where I know I need help (and advise on anything I did wrong above). The error message I got from RSDLite 5.4.4: " We have root but couldn't push su. Try un-rooting then re-rooting". I did :erm (1): and keep getting the same error message.

Any help will be much appreciated :android-smile:


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

What was force closing before you fixed permissions? When you fixed permissions did that have any negative effect on your phone to cause you to attempt to revert the fixing of the permissions? Generally fixing permissions does not affect the system negatively, all though when I ran it through clockwork the first time I kinda freaked out :tongue3: As far as rooting .602 I am sure you viewed this guide but just too be safe here is a link on rootz that should help you, there are mutiple ways to gain root access :grin3:

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6199-How-to-ROOT-or-UNROOT-your-Droid-X

Also when you said "I tried to unroot via RDSLite 5.4.4 but it failed. I wrote error message down...but can't find my note!" did you mean you attempted to flash .602 to unroot and it failed? I am just trying to figure what you did to attempt to unroot :android-smile:


----------



## Shaga (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi! lancasterv3!
Dr. Web, Weather Bug, Back Country Navigator Pro, Browser when going to Market (oddly) were force closing. Other then occasional Market issues in the past that I don't think had anything to do with my phone I had more force closures in one day then I had in several months.
The only effect which I considered negative that I could see was the inability to access files/folders (root,system, and some others) with nothing more than "read" permission. Isn't that the whole or main point of rooting?

I had stock 602(never rooted, never sbf'd), rooted successfully (I think). Had Superuser Icon, very few inaccessible folder/files (was using Ghost Commander at that time). I was just looking around...curious. The only thing I did try to do was rename the android system updater .apk
to .bak so the update window would stop popping up ( was inline for the 605 update). I had the proper file name just can't remember now...anyway, the name change woudn't stick. I figured it was Ghost Commander so I DL Root Explorer (paid now)...I couldn't even find that
.apk in Root Explorer. Which I thought was weird! That is when I clicked "Fix Permissions" thought it was intuitive...my bad! File after file scrolled by at lightning speed (S**T...OMG...What is happening?!!). After that file after file was limited access read only... that was not the same
condition before when I would click "Permissions" for a particular folder/file in Root Explorer (I did explore Root Explorer before clicking "Fix Permissions"). So i tried to unroot using RDSLite each attempt failed. I had read that some lost root when taking the OTA update 605
(and some didn't). So i updated thinking (hoping) I would lose root...and I did (I think). Whatever I tried to do in Root Explorer came up "not root?" and no access through Ghost Commander.

That is when I attempted my first SBF back to 602 using 602.spf (originally a zip) and succeeded! Now I am back to 602. Only, now I am unable to root (again) using the same procedure mentioned in my first post. I know there are other ways...but its a jungle out there!! Lots of
options but some can be deadly for a a newbie like me. So I decided not to go alone this time.
Hope this clears things up!!


----------



## Shaga (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry about the messy post have been at this for hours. I'm tired and need to but this down for awhile. Yea, right...I am like a dog with a bone :_con:


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

First off, welcome to the forums!

Now from what I can tell your main problem is that you cannot root again correct? I see that root explorer is giving you different permissions than it did before but that is what happens when you "fix permissions". It changes them back to what they are supposed to be. You should still be able to get into them (once rooted again) and do what you need to.

I'm guessing that you did the D3 one-click method to root right? And that didn't work the second time. Sometimes it will take more than one time running it back-to-back to get it. I would try that again and see if it works this time.

As for using rsd, I'm assuming that you wanted to go back to .602 stock and try it again. Good idea there. Never a bad idea to start over on a clean slate so you can narrow down any problems that may come up. I would try to sbf again and then do a factory reset right after to make sure you got everything out of the system. Then try to root again.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

I would go with cubsfan suggestion sbf start clean and attempt to root her again, and also welcome to roots!


----------



## Shaga (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks lancasterv3 and Thanks Cubsfan187... will give it another spin or two or three....will post back.


----------



## Shaga (Sep 27, 2011)

OK....Great Joy!!
I am once again rooted!! :android-smile:

Couldn't do it using Pete's 1 Click so I went with D3 Easy Root Script v7 worked like charm :wink2:
Which I believe is also Pete's....Thanks!! :android-smile:

One question (for now...I'm a tweeker): Since I used script v7 what would be the best way to unroot if I should need or want too?

Thanks!!


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey glad to hear it!!!! Use the same tool you used to root it if you choose to unroot. Glad to have you aboard rootz!!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Shaga said:


> OK....Great Joy!!
> I am once again rooted!! :android-smile:
> 
> Couldn't do it using Pete's 1 Click so I went with D3 Easy Root Script v7 worked like charm :wink2:
> ...


To just do an unroot, you would have to use Pete's Motorola Root Tools. Currently, thats the only tool that does it. I know it didnt work for you rooting, but it should work fine. If it doesn't, you can just do an SBF. That will take you back to a completely stock phone. See rooting and sbfing links in my signature for any further details.


----------



## Shaga (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks! RAZORLOVES
Now it 's time to ROCK n' ROM!!


----------

